# "Fastlane" drivers that won't pull over



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Driving back from London on Friday night and had this Jag XJS (think it's that model) in front of me for a long time and there seemed to be a lot of room in front of him but couldn't see for sure.

Anyway, we got on to the M4 and we both went in the fast lane and i got up to about 70 when he appeared to sitting on some cars arse that wouldn't move over, he waited and then undertook the driver and when moved out i saw the car was - SHOCK HORROR - a 225bhp TT!!

I undertook it as well and then the jag pulled over to let me overtake it and then pulled back in behind me.

Whats the point;

A: of having a fast car if you're not going to drive fast
B: driving in the fast lane and sticking riggidly to the speed limit and not pulling over to let people move on.

Sorry if this was any of you!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Was probably a BMW, Volvo or Mercedes owner and was taking the TT out on a test drive!! ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

This is really annoying, i know some people stick to the 70mph limit and think that they're entitled to stay in the outside lane but some of us would like to go a bit faster so move out of the fucking way or get a push bike


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

well 70 is the limit 

but really pisses me off when the other lanes are clear and they still wont move. When they do and you are past they move back out again - whats that all about ???


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Was probably a BMW, Volvo or Mercedes owner and was taking the TT out on a test drive!! ;D


May have been but it was unlikely as it was about 7:30pm

Probably a Volvo driver scared of the dark!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Doesn't anybody think that in referring to it (jncorrectly) as the 'fast lane' that is whats behind these idiots driving out there. All the time it's erroneously called that people are going to be out there when there consider themsleves to be driving 'fast'. A hell of a lot of people consider 70 to be fast (maybe they shouldn't even be driving then!) and hence they occupy what they've heard referred to as the 'fast lane'
It's lane 3 or possibly an 'overtaking lane' but it sure as hell isn't the 'fast lane'

</rant>


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well i have always known it as "the fast lane" and i know it's not a good quote but when i was in court last week (not related to speeding) i used this term and they understood what i meant.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Doesn't anybody think that in referring to it (jncorrectly) as the 'fast lane' that is whats behind these idiots driving out there. Â All the time it's erroneously called that people are going to be out there when there consider themsleves to be driving 'fast'. Â A hell of a lot of people consider 70 to be fast (maybe they shouldn't even be driving then!) and hence they occupy what they've heard referred to as the 'fast lane'
> It's lane 3 or possibly an 'overtaking lane' but it sure as hell isn't the 'fast lane'
> 
> </rant>


Yep, that's the problem, it gets called 'the fast lane', and it's not - it's the overtaking lane


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Well i have always known it as "the fast lane" and i know it's not a good quote but when i was in court last week (not related to speeding) i used this term and they understood what i meant.


says it all about the court system then!

Anyone got a Highway Code to hand - bet it's not 'overtaking' anywhere in there. Lane 3 or outside lane, maybe 'overtaking' although that can be accomplished in the middle (lane 2) lane.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

By far the biggest problem is people that hog the middle lane and never use the "Slow" lane very often you can see into the distance hardly anything in the slow, some in the middle and dozens in the overtaking. If there was more education on how to drive using the slow lane as much as poss it would sort the conjestion problem out in this country in a flash


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> Anyone got a Highway Code to hand - bet it's not 'overtaking' anywhere in there. Â Lane 3 or outside lane, maybe 'overtaking' although that can be accomplished in the middle (lane 2) lane.


Sadly yes... refers to outer lane.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

But certainly not the fast lane....


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Some woman was done once for sitting at 70 in the fast lane, I cant remember the exact charge they brought - probably driving without Due care and attention - and they said it was not up to the public to enforce the law. I guess it could be seen as a mild form of vigilanty.

Whilst I hate people sitting in the outside lane for no reason, I think many of those who use that lane create a problem for themselves. Whenever I have been driving at a moderate pace, and have pulled in to lane 2 to allow quicker drivers to pass, many in lane 3 will then 'close the door' and you cant get back in to the outside lane for ages - usually after being stuck behind some overtaking lorry for 5 minnutes.

I think many people experience this a few times and think 'stuff it' and sit in the outside lane as much as possible


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I think many people experience this a few times and think 'stuff it' and sit in the outside lane as much as possible


I will admit to 'undertaking' on a very few occasions, possibly more when on bike than in car.
It's perfectly legal to do this in (for example) the States and frankly makes driving over there much more stress free - you simply choose a lane and pretty well stick to it. I guess it's not done over here cos of the shite overall standard of driving, which is saying a lot given how bad it's supposed to be in the States. They have another good law too, the one where large vehicles / RVs have to pull over to allow faster vehicles to pass. Saves having to sit at the back of a queue of tossers, all sitting up the car in fronts 'zorst just cos no-one has the balls / gumption / ability / power / sense to over-fucking-take!!

Glad I've got that off my chest!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can anyone confirm whn it is OK to 'undertake'.

I always believed it to be that if all lanes are not moving at the posted speed limit, then if you're in a lane that is moving more quickly on the inside it's perfectly acceptable to overtake on the inside.

But am I legally right?

Does that then mean that if someone is playing vigilante in the outside lane by driving just under the speed limit that you can undertake them?

Also, what about filter lanes? And I can use specific examples here. on the turn-off from the M40 to High Wycombe (either way) there is about half a mile of filter lane that goes directly into the junction.

Given that you should be in this lane early, does it then give you carte blanche to undertake the lorries that are now outseide you doing 60?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Â Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake. In congested conditions, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right. Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake. Source Highway Code 224.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That concurs with what I thought then.

If you're already in that lane, it's OK, but not if you move into it to pass.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Can anyone confirm whn it is OK to 'undertake'.


You can also "undertake" in a two lane one-way street - I remember my driving instructor asking that question. The other one is as Sim says.

Moley


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It's simple keep left unless overtaking. That also includes the inside lane. I don't understand why the majority of drivers find it do hard.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

So,

Suppose you're in lane 1 on a clear dual carriageway and you catch up to a "driver" who is in lane 2 and you pass them whilst still in lane 1 without "changing lane" to overtake?

or even the same thing on a motorway with the "driver" in lane 3? (and yes, I've seen it).

:-/


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Answering my own question I suppose that doesn't count as "congested". Interesting what the Highway code/police/courts view of congested might be :-/.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Answering my own question I suppose that doesn't count as "congested". Interesting what the Highway code/police/courts view of congested might be :-/.


If it was on the M25 I don't think you'd have a problem ;D

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I caught up with Saab in lane 2 of the M1 at 10pm last week - no other cars in any lane for half a mile in front or behind.

So I flashed (Highway code says it means "I am here" - right? ) but to no avail. So indicated, pulled into lane 3, overtook and then once clear I made a pointed "drift" into lane 1. I wouldnt have minded so much but the Saab flashed ME!!  ffs!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I caught up with Saab in lane 2 of the M1 at 10pm last week - no other cars in any lane for half a mile in front or behind.
> 
> So I flashed (Highway code says it means "I am here" - right? Â ) but to no avail. So indicated, pulled into lane 3, overtook and then once clear I made a pointed "drift" into lane 1. I wouldnt have minded so much but the Saab flashed ME!!  ffs!


I never flash now, ever since my last Xmas day drive back from my Mum's. As you can imagine, the M6 was pretty well deserted, except for this plonker in the middle lane. Gave him a flash and he started pulling over, so I started to accelerate passed him. He then deliberatley moved back out into the middle lane nearly sideswiping me. Bastard. So, I never flash, just get round them and leave them behind.

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe he swerved because you woke him up Â !

I know its not really worth it - but it does make me feel better..... :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Maybe he swerved because you woke him up Â !


... from his drunken stupour (?).



> I know its not really worth it - but it does make me feel better..... :


I know. I just get Bunny to shout the magical word ... AAASSSSS HOLE  and that makes me smile 

Moley


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Â Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake. In congested conditions, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right. Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake. Source Highway Code 224. quote]
> 
> This is Highway Code ADVICE but where IN LAW does it say this? What is the Act and section that says, 'Thou shalt not overtake on the left of the vehicle in front?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

In contrast Spanish drivers don't dwell in the "fast" lane. I was late for a flight yesterday and had to get to Barcelona airport from the Costa Del Azahar (240km) and every car moved out of my way. I stuck at 190kph+ for almost the entire journey and it was only when I got home and looked at Mrs B's speedo that I realised I was doing around 130mph. No wonder they moved over Â


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> This is Highway Code ADVICE but where IN LAW does it say this? Â What is the Act and section that says, 'Thou shalt not overtake on the left of the vehicle in front?


You're right - it's not illegal, but you con be done for driving without due care and attention (or similar) if they feel like it, and the defence of 'yeah, but they highway code ain't law is it?' won't carry much weight against the do-gooders wearing funny wigs across the other side of the room who no doubt see it as their duty to enforce the law by driving home at 68mph in lane 3[smiley=rifle.gif] ...

...and whilst i'm ranting[smiley=furious3.gif], what about those people who don't know that dual carriageways have a limit of 70, not 60...I'm forever ending half way up the car in fornt's 'zorst after they've slammed on just because some dozy fooker's put a yellow box at the side of a nice straight, accident free bit of dual carriageway and they're worried about being snapped[smiley=stop.gif] ....very annoying...

H


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Is it me ??? today driving on the A14 (dual carriageway) from M1, at least 3 cars I'm overtaking start to pull in then 'hover' abrest the white line as if to say I'm gonna piss you about for as long as I can


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> at least 3 cars I'm overtaking start to pull in then 'hover' abrest the white line as if to say I'm gonna piss you about for as long as I can Â


Happens to me too... my little game is scaring the shit out of them by powering past anyway...... 

one and a half tonnes of flying japanese mandarin comes belting through, vee6 bellowing at them, they soon stop that fucking game, I can tell you....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> one and a half tonnes of flying japanese madarin


??

Whats a madarin?

If you mean _mandarin_ do you mean sage Chinese fellow - or bright orange fruit? Assuming the latter I guess its like being Tango-ed


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> ??
> 
> Whats a madarin?
> 
> If you mean _mandarin_ do you mean sage Chinese fellow - or bright orange fruit? Assuming the latter I guess its like being Tango-ed Â


You've misquoted me, as ever 

Bright orange fruit it is!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

[off topic]When are we getting the new sig pic then Tim?[/offtopic]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Am awaiting my new number plates from GTGrafix (retention certificate sitting here waiting!!)

Once they are here, I'll do a quick change, a polish, remove the rear dealer crap, and away I go


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> By far the biggest problem is people that hog the middle lane and never use the "Slow" lane very often you can see into the distance hardly anything in the slow, some in the middle and dozens in the overtaking. Â If there was more education on how to drive using the slow lane as much as poss it would sort the conjestion problem out in this country in a flash Â


Absolutely spot on. A Â£30 fine frequently dished out for poor lane discipline (as with mobile phone usage) over a 6 month period backed up with some gov't advertising would do wonders for traffic flows, plus have a knock on effect by reducing accidents born out of other drives'r frustrations and sometimes dangerous manoeuvres deployed to conteract initial poor lane discipline.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Absolutely spot on. Â A Â£30 fine frequently dished out for poor lane discipline (as with mobile phone usage) over a 6 month period backed up with some gov't advertising would do wonders for traffic flows, plus have Â a knock on effect by reducing accidents born out of other drives'r frustrations and sometimes dangerous manoeuvres deployed to conteract initial poor lane discipline.


Couldn't agree more. The situation is getting worse - on the four lane stretch of the A1, north of the A14 and before Peterborough, the cars are now 'cruising' in the third lane with nothing else in front of 'em


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

On my recent jaunt back 'yame' to Newcastle I took the Golf instead of the TT and used the Cruise control for the first time. Set it at just under 80 and merely indicated to pull out and overtake and indictaed to get back in again.

Very sedate way to travel and the 'game' then became to see how long I could keep cruise on without it cancelling (on braking). It's fine to overtake as you can put your foot down and it settles back down to the set speed.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well I nearly went into the back of some old prick who was doing 40 in the middle lane of the A40 last night. Someone was overtaking me in lane3 at 80+. I flashed the lights, blasted the horn and he had the fucking nerve to toot back. Why do these people have licences?

I came across some other twat the other day who had his fog light on in light snow. I wanted to overtake but couldn't see anything cos his fog light so, a quick flash. Nothing. Another flash. Nothing. I managed to get past and the twat flashed me. So I flashed my fog light a few times. And he just stuck his beams on. Fucking prick. Was probably drunk.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I used to do all of the above to members of the CLOC (Center Lane Owner's Club).

Nut nowadays there are so many sickos out there with all kinds of weapons in their cars that I seriously think twice before doing it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I came across some other twat the other day who had his fog light on in light snow. I wanted to overtake but couldn't see anything cos his fog light so, a quick flash. Nothing. Another flash. Nothing. I managed to get past and the twat flashed me. So I flashed my fog light a few times. And he just stuck his beams on. Fucking prick. Was probably drunk.


I keep one of those 1/2 million candle power rechargeable torches in the footwell behind the passengers seat, where I can always reach it. It is possible to shine it over one's left shoulder and directly into the mush of following full-beam driver whilst looking ahead and using your rear view mirror to home in, should the need arise. Only had to use it twice ever on persistent full-beamers following. They soon give up on that 'clever' idea of dazzling someone from behind 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've often thought that would be a top idea, but do it with a high power camera flash so that they're left with the after images. Particurlary good if you do it while approaching a sharp bend and you immediately turn your lights off after the flash.



> I keep one of those 1/2 million candle power rechargeable torches in the footwell behind the passengers seat, where I can always reach it. Â It is possible to shine it over one's left shoulder and directly into the mush of following full-beam driver whilst looking ahead and using your rear view mirror to home in, should the need arise. Â Only had to use it twice ever on persistent full-beamers following. Â They soon give up on that 'clever' idea of dazzling someone from behind 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmmmm.

attached to the inside of a V6 valence.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> hmmmmm.
> 
> attached to the inside of a V6 valence.....


I hear a large drop down mirror can be effective too...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I keep one of those 1/2 million candle power rechargeable torches in the footwell behind the passengers seat, where I can always reach it. It is possible to shine it over one's left shoulder and directly into the mush of following full-beam driver whilst looking ahead and using your rear view mirror to home in, should the need arise. Only had to use it twice ever on persistent full-beamers following. They soon give up on that 'clever' idea of dazzling someone from behind 8)


I've got to say I've considered this. I'd prefer homing missiles though.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> I keep one of those 1/2 million candle power rechargeable torches in the footwell behind the passengers seat, where I can always reach it. Â It is possible to shine it over one's left shoulder and directly into the mush of following full-beam driver whilst looking ahead and using your rear view mirror to home in, should the need arise. Â Only had to use it twice ever on persistent full-beamers following. Â They soon give up on that 'clever' idea of dazzling someone from behind 8)


Was probably a paranoid volvo driver


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

And the middle lane drivers! Tossers!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I hate being a passenger with my missus as she's quite gulity of this. It's not an excuse, in fact it probably makes it worse, but I think she does it because she doesn't really concentrate.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I quite often get transfers to and from the airport and the drivers are a nightmare at this, There can be no one in the inside lane and yet they cruise along in the middle lane making the outside land stack up.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Driving with my mum on the motorway can be tedious as she sticks in the left hand lane and goes 40mph and then wonders why people are tooting and flashing her!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Driving with my mum on the motorway can be tedious as she sticks in the left hand lane and goes 40mph and then wonders why people are tooting and flashing her!!


I will not travel in a car with my mother at the wheel. Period. I am alternately terrified and embarassed.

At what age does one's driving awareness and anticipation fall apart?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I dunno, but she's only 60! and has driven like this ever since i know.

Get in my dad's car though and it's completely the opposite. Porsche Turbo 90+ on the motorway


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How fast can you go on the fast lane before pulling over for the fast car behind you?

I was doing 120mph in Germany and then Belgium and the guy was driving 10 metres behind me. But I was overtaking other cars so couldn't move to the other lane. And there was traffic in front of me anyway.

As soon as the traffic was clearing I would floor it and get away from him. But I would slow down again in the next traffic.

I just didn't want to do very silly speeds as it was -4C and icy.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> How fast can you go on the fast lane before pulling over for the fast car behind you?
> 
> I was doing 120mph in Germany and then Belgium and the guy was driving 10 metres behind me. But I was overtaking other cars so couldn't move to the other lane. And there was traffic in front of me anyway.
> 
> ...


You get tailgating a lot in France. Usually little knobs in clios all over the back of you in a queue of traffic in the outside lane. Every time the queue clears you pull away from them only to find them back on your tail as soon as you have to slow down. Happens in other countries too, but France seems to be the worst.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But at what speeds?

Try to brake a Clio from 120mph? It will be up your arse in no time.

Very dangerous having tailgaters at these speeds. I normally flash my alarm lights to let them know.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> .... I was doing 120mph in Germany and then Belgium and the guy was driving 10 metres behind me. ........... As soon as the traffic was clearing I would floor it and get away from him .......... I just didn't want to do very silly speeds as it was -4C and icy.


120mph and then pulling away so ....... err ........ umm .......... just what do you consider to be a very silly speed when its -4C and icy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I hear Portugal has the highest motoring death rates per 1000 population. Who has the highest? And where does UK stand compared to France and Germany?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I hear Portugal has the highest motoring death rates per 1000 population. Â Who has the highest? And where does UK stand compared to France and Germany?


I haven't seen the stats on this recently but a couple of years ago, IIRC, Portugal were 'top of the league' with Greece a close second. France did not fare very well either but I don't remember Germany being high up the list. UK came out pretty good - very near the bottom, definitely below France but compared to Germany ???


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I hear Portugal has the highest motoring death rates per 1000 population. Who has the highest? And where does UK stand compared to France and Germany?


I was actually quite surprised when I was in Portugal last summer. I didn't think their driving was particularly bad, when compared to Spain or France.
Greeks are the worst IMO.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Old French people who have forgotten, or never realised, that "Priorite a droite" on roundabouts has been gone for quite a while now have scared the crap out of me on both my most recent motorised european jaunts. I'd be surprised if this hasn't caused more than a few accidents.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I hear Portugal has the highest motoring death rates per 1000 population. Â Who has the highest? And where does UK stand compared to France and Germany?


I believe that UK has very high motoring relating injuries.

Deaths in Greece and Portugal happen because of drink driving and not wearing seatbelts.


----------

